# My SURLY STEAMROLLER was Stolen in NYC



## akramer (Aug 18, 2007)

:mad2: I admit it "i" got my bike stolen; on 10.20.2007 between 11am and 12:30pm in NYC. I locked it to a scaffolding on Broadway between Houston and Prince at 585 Broadway and that's that.... I kept dreaming all night that someone found it and I got it back so here are the specks.

SURLY STEAMROLLER BLACK. size 56 FIXED GEAR
NITO cow horn bars wrapped in BROOKS leather bar tape. RITCHEY comp stem 110mm, RITCHEY SCUZZY LOGIC headset.
MTB saddle, SUGINO cranks, FROG SPEEDPLAY pedals (left one has a broken piece of plastic)
VELOCITY DEEP V's black wheels. PANARACER front tires. CANE CREEK brakes front and rear.
It probably has my KRYPTONITE small orange U lock still attached to the Neck... 

If anyone sees or finds my bike I WILL GIVE YOU A REWARD! please call me at 212-371-1441 or 201-981-0117 or [email protected] THANK YOU!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Surly's are nice bikes (and Frogs are nice pedals). As always, watch Craigslist and eBay. Most folks who steal them aren't interested in riding them.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

I won't yell at you for locking it up outside b/c I had a hardtail stolen 10/21/01 @ 5:15pm on Thompson St. and I feel your pain.

Just dutifully report it to the precinct in which it was stolen, not b/c you'll recover it, but to have it on record as yet another bike gone. The city needs to see the extent of the problem. Definitely comb the want ads, maybe post an ad looking to pay "top dollar" for a used Steamroller or those parts, I dunno.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Definitely keep checking Craigslist, eBay, the NYCC.org board, etc. And keep your eyes open in the area; that bike might not go far. I had a custom bike stolen Nov. '05 out of a locked van on 15th and 5th. A year later, I got it back. The guy who bought it from the thief liked it so much, he called the builder asking to buy another one.

Apparently the guy rode it in Central Park nearly every day for a year. I do 1,200+ miles a year in Central Park, but I never saw it.


----------



## Gene Kahn (Jan 17, 2008)

Bike Theft in NYC. In two years I had four bike stollen, one right in front of the Angelica movie theartre on Houston St. That's when I gave up on the Krypto U lock and finally got the monster square chain and matching lock. I also lock the front wheel with another cable. Amazing what you get used to lugging around, and it looks very macho. 

My sincere sympathy, bro, been thru more times than I want to think about.

Gene, Brooklyn NY


----------

